# Fixing to an airbrick wall



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

I need to fix my HiFi cabinets to the wall to give the floating appearance BUT the wall is air brick so a normal rawl plug prob won't be man enough, my other though was to drill all the way thru and bolt it up

Any other idea's


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

The whole wall is made up of air bricks? You sure you don't mean concrete blocks?

Use a nice big screw like 4 inch tens with a 5.5 mil drill bit and I'm sure it will be fine.


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

You probably need some bad boys like this:

Heavy Duty Fixings

Get down to you local Homebase and check out the Piranha range. They have various sizes from about 5mm right up to the size of bolts you'd normally use for TV brackets.


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

On them floating shelfs they have multipul fixing holes all the way along the main bracket. If you mark all the holes with a pencil and drill each 1 with a very smal pilot hole so it dosnt crack the brick. Then slowly go up in size drill bit until you have the size that matches your raw plug you must surely get more than enough fixings to hold the shelf firmly.

Very doubtfull you would hit every hollow hole along the way. The most important thing is to not drill a to bigger hole from the begining. go up in stages using a small pilot hole 1st. and make sure the screw isnt oversized for the raw plug so when you tighten it it splits the brick inside. if you do hit a hollow bit maybe you can use plasterboard metal raw plugs that fold back on themselves as you screw the screw in.

Either way its very unusual to have a whole wall made up of only airbricks


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

These are the bricks










Thermolite made near where I used to live pretty shit for holding things


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

You need the metal fixings that go in with a gun thing, then spring out when inside the wall - bugger to get out though - need heavy duty drilling and wall repairs!

Strike that!! I'm thinking of cavity wall things.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

http://www.thesitebox.com/fixings/aercon-anchors.aspx


----------



## Devil (Mar 12, 2010)

they are breeze blocks.. not air bricks. got any pics of the HiFi cabinets ur hanging ? are they that heavy ? either way you should still be able to get good fixings into breeze blocks using a long enough screw. Just make sure you go far enugh in or it will pull the face of the brick off if you dont.


----------



## pas_55 (May 9, 2002)

Sounds like it maybe easier to move


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Putting these up will be a lot easier than redoing the swimming pool :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Just drill and plug as with a normal brick.

I have drilled and plugged many a bracket, shelf etc into these types of bricks when I was in electrical contracting and must say they are one of my favourites for working with, easy to cut and chisel into and excellent for fixing to.

The original trade name for the bricks/blocks if I remember correctly was 'Thermalite'.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Thermalite blocks have their own special fixings. IIRC they're like oversized plastic screws which you then screw a metal screw into.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

http://www.plasplugs.com/acatalog/Therm ... xings.html


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

Kell said:


> Thermalite blocks have their own special fixings. IIRC they're like oversized plastic screws which you then screw a metal screw into.


I never had to resort to the special fixings, just the correct sized holes, plastic plugs and decent sized screws.


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

YoungOldUn said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > Thermalite blocks have their own special fixings. IIRC they're like oversized plastic screws which you then screw a metal screw into.
> ...


+1!

This thread is making a mountain out of a molehill.


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

JNmercury00 said:


> YoungOldUn said:
> 
> 
> > Kell said:
> ...


+2,any rawl plug and screw will do,as long as the rawl plug is not over sized for the screw


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Well will be having a go later, using coach bolts and rawl plugs


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

robokn said:


> Well will be having a go later, using coach bolts and rawl plugs


Belt and braces! Least your hifi will still be there even if your house blows down


----------



## jonah (Aug 17, 2002)

Why do so many people think going bigger means a better fixing! It doesn't, just do the job properly using the recommended sized raw plugs and screws for the job and it will will be there in the morning.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I put up shelves in my gym to accommodate 36kg of dumbbelles on each - no problem! I doubt your hifi weighs that much?


----------

